# Website mit Photoshop -> Unscharf



## DiabloIILod (10. Apr 2011)

(ich poste das hier, weil mir das letzte mal so nett geholfen wurde ;P)
Hey, ich hab nen Problem.. 
sobald ich in Flash meine .PSD importiere wird das ganze komplett unscharf..
Unbenannt-10
hier nen Beispiel, was mach ich falsch bzw wie änder ich das ?
(Besonders am Button zu sehn)


----------



## Runtime (10. Apr 2011)

Du kannst das umgehen, indem du anstatt Bitmaps Shapes nimmst.


----------



## DiabloIILod (10. Apr 2011)

Was heißt das auf Deutsch ? :O


----------



## Runtime (10. Apr 2011)

Du hast Rastergrafiken für deine Buttons usw genommen, die unscharf werden, wenn man sie skaliert. Besser wäre es, wenn du zum Zeichnen des Flash-Films die Werkzeuge von der Adobe-Flash-IDE nimmst, damit werden nämlich nicht Rastergrafiken gezeichnet, sondern es wird angegeben, wie die Website gezeichnet wurde. Damit machst du die Website "unendlich" skalierbar.


----------



## DiabloIILod (10. Apr 2011)

Höö ?  
also ich habe das komplette Layout (Auch die Buttons) mit Photoshop gemacht, dann als PSD gespeichert und in FLASH eingefügt, und dann in Flash noch den Button animiert :X


----------



## Runtime (10. Apr 2011)

Ja, hast du. Was du ändern sollst ist, dass du nicht Photoshop verwendest, sondern Flash selber.


----------



## DiabloIILod (10. Apr 2011)

Kann man denn das alles mit Flash selbst erstellen  ?


----------



## DiabloIILod (10. Apr 2011)

dann wird das doch ziemlich primitiv wa ?


----------



## Runtime (11. Apr 2011)

1. Ja kann man.
2. Nein.


----------



## DiabloIILod (11. Apr 2011)

Man hat aber doch nicht so die möglichkeit wie in Photoshop oder ?


----------



## AmunRa (11. Apr 2011)

Die Möglichkeiten die man mit Photoshop hat aber mit Flash nicht sind für ein Design deiner Hompage nicht wirklich notwendig.

(meine Meinung)


----------



## Kruemel (20. Apr 2011)

Ist das nicht ein JPG Problem? Hau's man als BMP (oder PSD) in Flash rein, Flash komprimiert ja auch nochmal selber...


----------

